# Well I'm giving Milo his first bath . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

at least in my house. I hope we both survive it. The goal is to make him look better, not worse. Hope it works out that way. If it does, I'll take pictures. If not . . .

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to use when I dry him. I only have a pin brush and a wonderful comb with rotating teeth. Any suggestions? :bathbaby:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If Milo's coat is like Shelby's, it shouldn't be too hard to take care of after his bath. I just let her air dry, mainly because she won't sit long enough for the dryer. Then I will brush her with the pin brush or a comb. 

Kodi needs a little more work than that to make sure he doesn't mat. I have to spray him with a detangler and then brush or comb him. I don't use a dryer on him, either. I really should start to use one.

After I bathe them and brush them, they take their towels and play tug and RLH with them.

Good luck!!! Hope we get to see pics.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Make sure that you brush him first and get all the matts and tangles out before the bath. The water will only make them worse. That is my only advice as I am not an expert at grooming by any means. I airdry Brady too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! Get all the mats out first, even the tiny wee ones. The first bath with Gucci was rough, but that was in the sink. After that, we moved to the master tub and its been _smooth sailing_ ever since 

I put her on a small folding table and keep a baggie of treats on a nearby table, I just treat her periodically while I'm brushing her out and blow drying her. I've never let her air dry, so I don't know about that route? But it takes anywhere from 15-30 minutes to get her mostly dry, I'll leave her face a little wet sometimes, although...she's getting much better drying her face and not trying to "eat the air" lol,

Have fun! I like bathtime, and I think Gucci does too.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Uh oh. I was planning to bathe him in the sink. I'm thinking I should have bought a mat so he won't skid. Do you use a soft cloth to wash their faces?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I bathed Biscuit in the sink, still do. He has always loved it, or at least endured it w/out complaint or fear. He's a very patient little dog (with me! the know-nothing  ). The sink's stainless, w/no mat, but porcelain might be more slippery.

If you have a spray attachment, that is esp. nice for getting all the soap out. I use a tearless puppy shampoo, that seems mild. Yes, and a washcloth for his face. I also put cotton squares inside his ears----someone in a Hav book advised that, tho they just seem to get wet.

I then towel dry him, and use a combination of a couple bouts of a hairdryer and air-drying. Then I brush him out when damp-dry. All in all ,takes an hour. PS Plan on getting wet yourself!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Definitely brush out all mats first, or do a general brushing if there are no mats.
I put a mat in the sink. I bought it at Petsmart. It looks like that rubber shelf liner and it has suction cups on it to prevent slipping. You can probably just use a towel in the sink to keep him from slipping.

I use a washcloth for their face around the eyes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Everyone has given very good advice so far... I have air dried Kubrick twice and blow dried (I have a dog blow dryer) once when it was chilly that night and he was shivering.

I have a porcelain sink but I don't use a mat and he hasn't slipped yet. I tried putting cotton in his ears but they just fall out and I've given up. Also, I use Johnson's baby shampoo for his face (Chris Christensen dog shampoo and conditioner for the body) since it's tearless. Instead of a wash cloth, I have a roll of cotton (it's more absorbent than cotton balls) that I tear a piece off of to clean his eyes daily and wash his face with at bath time.

Good luck and be aware that these guys look like wet rats at bath time! Well, at least Kubrick does! ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I always put in ear cleaner drops after a bath, these guys can be prone to fungus infections, if the ear is moist. The ear cleaner drops will dry out the water in the ear, and it cleans out dirt and wax.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder if I should wait till I can get drops for his ears. I certainly don't want an infection. What are they called and where can I get them? Maybe for tonight I'll bath his body and just use the wash cloth wrung out for his head and face. Poor baby, he has to put up with me learning.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You can get them at any pet store. I always use the cleaner because the cotton balls always fall out. There are different brands, I think they are all the same, I just ordered a gallon from pet edge, but I kept my last smaller bottle to reuse.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I think if you're careful not to get water directly in the ear, and then dry them carefully ( hair dryer is useful here, to get the job done, but be careful not to burn the delicate ear ) you'll have no problem.
Though the ear-drying drops sound like a good solution for the long-term.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't use the drops, but I'm very careful not to get water in her ear and I blow dry her ears, too.

Ya know.....don't let me scare ya from the sink! But for some reason, Gucci did NOT like it, she fought me the whole time! lol, so I moved her to the bathtub and she was perfectly behaved?! Even seems to enjoy it? So, it is more of a quirk, than a sink issue.

I will hold her over the sink sometimes for butt baths and she's okay with that, just so long as her feet don't hit the bottom. ound: 

She's been to the vet regularly for check ups and her ears are perfect. 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well that didn't go at all well. He was having none of it, and when I tried to get near his face, forget about it. I also first had to get that stupid bow out of his head. The rubber band seemed so embedded in his fur that I had to work on it for a long time to get it out without cutting a lot of hair with it. My biggest problem though was trying to get all that dried staining off his face. It didn't work and I couldn't keep at it very long at all before he pulled away from me. I also couldn't get the clicked stuff off. What now? 

Here's a photo, but I'm not proud of the job I did. He is definitely not a happy camper. And to make matters worse, the minute I was through he got his whole face in the water dish. Ugh!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww, but he looks so cute and happy in the picture! 

Geri, do you touch his face every day? I only ask because I remember you saying that you had yet to brush his face since you were afraid of touching him. If that's the case, I can totally see why he wouldn't like you washing his face. I brush Kubrick's mustache and beard every day and, as I've mentioned, he still hates it since it DOES pull on his skin (the hair gets really stuck together with food and water and dirt), but now he completely tolerates it as I constantly have a treat handy to have him eat while I brush his face.

Also, to help out with in between bath days, you should buy some doggy wipes (get some baby wet wipes if you can't find the dog ones) and after every meal wipe his face with it, really working at the hairs so that they aren't sticking together anymore. This will also help with him getting used to having his face touched so it'll be easier at bath time.

I'm not an expert, just trying to help you out based on what has worked for Kubrick!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> I think if you're careful not to get water directly in the ear, and then dry them carefully ( hair dryer is useful here, to get the job done, but be careful not to burn the delicate ear ) you'll have no problem.
> Though the ear-drying drops sound like a good solution for the long-term.


A finger in the ear as you do that side of the head works well to keep the water out. If you have long nails I don't think I'd try it


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

That's a sweet Pic of Milo al smiles and wet like that. He seems to be enjoying himself. It certainly looks like a certain air of victory on his face.

Derek


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Geri,

Milo looks adorable in that photo! Don't give up just yet! Milo will learn to tolerate the bath. Really! Scout would cry and whine and make a fuss and now he is totally fine (after the 3rd bath, I saw a big improvement).

For keeping the ears dry, if the cotton ball is too big, it won't go in deep enough and then it will pop out. You can pull the cotton ball into 2 pieces, and put one piece in each ear. Also, I hold the ear flap closed over the ear canal when I am rinsing the head to also make sure water doesn't flow into the ear - that seems to work pretty well. And then I follow with ear cleaner after the bath. Good luck~


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know about Milo (well actually I do since he immediately fell asleep) but I was exhausted after that episode. Thankfully he had very little matting, more like clicked stuff on his mustache and the matting caused by the rubber band, so that part of the job wasn't too difficult. I definitely will have to do more work on his face. I combed it last night and he hated it.

The problem with his face is his mustache was all clicked together when I got him and although I brushed and combed the rest of him every day, when I touched that area it was impossible to work on it without hurting him. I was probably more afraid of him than he was of me initially. Although I've had dogs all my life, I never had one that felt this delicate and the last thing I wanted to do was hurt him. That's why I had his grooming done so soon -- which leads me to another issue. When you pull up all the hair from the middle of their faces to make that top knot, I just realized last night that the groomer cut that off (between his eyes) so I'm bound to have a problem with it as it grows in. I didn't want her to cut that but I guess I didn't explain myself well enough.

You're right of course Lina, I'll have to get him used to my grooming his face as well as everything else. One funny thing, I had bought those freeze dried liver treats and I gave him a few little pieces while I was bathing and brushing him. He was all over that can and I could hardly hold him back to dry him. I really should have called him Hoover. He's a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, also remember that it was yours and his first time. It was new to both of you! I do my guys in the kitchen sink which is stainless, but I take kitchen towel and line the bottom with it. I usually have someone hold the dog, while I bath, it goes a lot faster, and I use the spray portion. I have never done anything with the ears, nor had any infecdtion problems either. I LOVE the pic with the wet mouth - he is so cute!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well it's the morning after and it's not as bad as I thought. Certainly not stellar but I suspect we both deserve a B+ for a first time. What do you think?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Milo looks great!!! What a cutie, cant wait to hug him!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri,

It sounds like it went pretty well 

I can't BELIEVE he kept that topknot from the Groomers for SO long! wow! Was it the rubber band kind? or a covered rubber band? I've only used the rubber band ones a few times, as I've found I usually have to cut them out and that's even after only a few nights of wear.

Gucci won't sleep with a barette or topknot. We have this ritual where she crawls on my chest before bed for me to take it out, and then she gets her doggie massage and dozes off on my chest!  Then, she makes her way to her "spot" on the bed.

When I wash her face near her eyes, I actually use Johnson's baby shampoo and conditioner. I won't use the other stuff around her eyes. One thing you can do, is put the conditioner on the "clicked" stuff and use a soft bristle brush or fine tooth comb to work it out. Or just use your fingers to pull it apart and brush it out. Dab a little bit of baking powder or Eye envy powder under the eyes and that helps prevent it from getting worse..

I bought a small folding table from a wholesale store (BJ's, Sams) and use that to blow dry/groom. I keep the treats on my nightstand, since I groom her in my bedroom. I just make sure everything is pre-cut into small pieces and I will periodically scatter it on the table to keep her busy. I just use a towel to keep her from slipping, but they sell fancy mats, etc.

I think I will upgrade SOON to a blow dryer w/ stand, so I can use both hands... It would definately make it easier.

Oh, and YES......Milo looks fantabulous! 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, next time that cutie is ready for a bath, I volunteer to come and help. It can be trying the first time. I had more water on me the first time I gave Shelby a bath. Now she just stands there looking up at me. So just give a holler if you want help.

Shelby get very caked up around the mustache. I just use some detangler, either a doggy type, or Johnson's No More Tangles, and very lightly comb through it. 

He looks terrific after his bath.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

It was a rubber band, but the bow was attached to it. It looked as if she used a twist tie through the rubber band to keep it in. It certainly worked. Since this is all so new to me I didn't know I was supposed to take the bow out after a few nights. I'm learning. Never again. I was really lucky because it was a matted mess under there. I took a cuticle scissor to just separate it into small sections so I could work the mats out. Fortunately there was only a tiny bit of loss of hair. It was a good lesson for me.

I like the idea of the baby shampoo for the face/eye area. I had to laugh. I had the dryer and the treats ready, but with him squirming around trying to get out of there all I could manage to do was comb and brush him as he was drying. Next time it may be better. 

BTW, I bought John Paul Pet oatmeal shampoo and conditioning rinse (detangling formula) as recommended by the groomer. Of course they sold it at the place, so that could have been a motivating factor. It's made by Paul Mitchell so I figured it couldn't be bad. Unless it turns out to be terrible I suspect I'll be using it for quite awhile. They're 16 oz. containers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

How kind! I just may take you up on that . . . as soon as we both recover. :couch2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm still learning, too! We all are 

Yeah, I can only imagine how hard the rubber band was after a week or two. I think it makes a pretty good mess in a day (atleast on my girl!)

I am starting to prefer the small barettes. They sell them at Michaels and I just make bows and glue on them, or buy the ones for toddlers at Claires' (even though they are TOTAL junk and sometimes fall apart when I am taking them off the sales-cardboard thingy!)

The shampoo sounds like a pretty good one, if you like it, stick with it.

One thing you can also do, is put a little conditioner after the bath in the areas that stick together, to prevent that too. OR, in areas that are prone to matting. It'll help. You can make your own leave in conditioner, just by diluting with water.

Keep touching his face  Add gentle massages to the muzzle, under ears, forehead, etc. The more you get him used to being touched, the easier it will be.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Milo looks great!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

You did a great job and Milo looks beautiful. The bathtime will get a little easier every time, you'll see.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, Milo looks absolutely beautiful. You both did a great job. I still get as wet as the boys when I give them a bath. I like using the sink too-- but at 16 and 17 lbs they are a bit big for the sink-- (when/if we redo the kitchen- we're getting a BIIIGGG sink for the boys) 

Milo is an absolute doll--- it does take some getting used to seeing them wet--- they look so different don't they?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think Milo looks very good after his bath! You should stop beating yourself up over this Geri! You're still learning, and so is Milo... the fun of it is that you get to learn together! 

And *Missy*, it really is scary how different they look when wet! My boyfriend and I always crack up when we give Kubrick his bath since we always do the body first and then the head so that his head is dry while the body is wet. You know how their hair makes them look much bigger than they actually are? Well, his head looks gynormous next to his teeny tiny body... it makes Kubrick look so pathetic and sad. It's very cute! ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The first time I gave Kodi a bath, I nearly passed out I was laughing so hard. I had this big fluffy puppy, but when he was wet, he looked like a Chinese Crested. :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great job, Geri. Milo is such a gorgeous puppy! What a sweetie! 
Love Kubrick, too, Lina. It's so much fun to have these little guys on the Forum. Biscuit will be a year old in September, still lots of puppy in him, but I miss that stage you guys are in. Hugs to both pups.


----------

